
Images and Sketch files of popular devices - kilimchoi
http://facebook.github.io/design/devices
======
interfacesketch
I hope it's fine to post this link, but I have some simple, free sketch sheets
of phones, tablets and web browsers. These are designed for printing out and
sketching on paper. They are in SVG so you can create your own sketch sheets.
The files are CC licenced.

[http://www.interfacesketch.com](http://www.interfacesketch.com)

------
robert_tweed
Very handy, but this page could do with a proper CC licence rather than the
vague "feel free but don't" statement. I'm currently on mobile & the links
don't appear to be working properly, so please correct me if there actually is
a licence and I just can't see it.

~~~
fastball
Yeah, all I could find was this disclaimer.

    
    
      While Facebook has redrawn and shares these assets for the benefit of the design community, Facebook does not own any of the underlying product or user interface designs. By accessing these assets, you agree to obtain all necessary permissions from the underlying rights holders and/or adhere to any applicable brand use guidelines before using them. Facebook disclaims all express or implied warranties with respect to these assets, including non-infringement of intellectual property rights.
    

And this text at the end of the copy.

    
    
      Feel free to use these files in any private or public space. Please do not repackage and redistribute these as your own.
    

Needs an actual copyleft license on there somewhere before I use it.

------
abbott
The source files are exclusively Sketch, and Photoshop/PSD is absent. The UI
design community has been shifting for more than a year, Apple started
releasing UI templates in Sketch in addition to Photoshop in 2015 — Google
even earlier.

Illustrator is still highly relevant for its strength, vector based work,
while Sketch has surpassed Photoshop for UI.

The momentum is only increasing, even with bugs and issues found in Sketch.
It's obvious the interface design community desires better tools. I wonder if
Adobe Comet stands a chance with disruption we're seeing?

~~~
voltagex_
OS X only. What a pity. Also, has anyone reverse-engineered the file format
yet?

~~~
zuck9
It's just XML IIRC.

~~~
frozenport
So is SVG! Hell even docx is just XML!

~~~
tlrobinson
It's a bit like saying "it's just ones and zeros".

~~~
throwaway2343
Not really. XML parsers are readily available for every mainstream programming
language. DOCX is a public standard as well. Unlike "ones and zeros", XML's
structure is transparent.

~~~
castell
Have you ever tried to parse DOCX/XMLX/PPTX anti-XML pattern? A XML-
serialization of their old OLE based formats.

SVG, OpenDocument, ... are real XML based formats.

------
zachrose
Could this be considered an example of Facebook commoditizing their
complement? In other words, if Facebook can encourage cross-platform or multi-
platform software in general, does it make it harder for hardware companies to
differentiate themselves with platform-specific features that compete with
Facebook (e.g. iMessage or Xbox Live)?

I suppose this would also go for Flux/React/GraphQL and, to a lesser extent,
Open Compute.

------
kmfrk
Thanks for sharing, this is pretty amazing.

------
akramhussein
Really useful. Thanks!

